# Permit in Texas?



## bigben09 (Dec 23, 2008)

I live in texas, do you have to have a permit in texas to buy a hand gun? if so what does it cost?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

If I remember correctly, no you don't need a permit to purchase in Texas.

I'm sure someone from Texas will be along to confirm.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Short answer is Nope. Walk in, pick your fancy, plop down the cash, wait for an on the site background check (about 15 min or less) and walk out with your new toy. Hope this is what you were looking for.


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

AND, you have to fill out the YES/NO questionaire, that I think is just silly.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

dovehunter said:


> AND, you have to fill out the YES/NO questionaire, that I think is just silly.


And write out yes and no...y or n is not good enough,lol


----------



## usmamg (Oct 6, 2008)

Short check to see if you are a bad or crazy guy, then away yer go.


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

I would assume you have to show ID to prove you live in Texas?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

banjar said:


> I would assume you have to show ID to prove you live in Texas?


For the CHL, yep. To purchase, you need to show a DL so they can do the background check, but, you don't have to live in Tx.:smt023


----------



## Dedicatedsoldier (Jan 12, 2009)

good info.


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

To purchase a handgun you have to prove you are a resident of the state the purchase is made in. You don't have to be a resident to purchase a longgun.


----------



## caseyj (Dec 17, 2008)

Off the subject about Texas but I just could not help myself....

Here in Missouri you do not have to show ANY ID to purchase a firearm. You just have to show ID if you want to leave with it. :smt082

Like I said I just could not help myself.:anim_lol:


----------



## Shelby (Nov 13, 2008)

Hmmm. I'm in Texas, and since I don't have my CHL yet (hopefully any day now), I had to prove my Texas residency for the past 3 months by showing utility bills in my name. This info was photocopied, described to the agent doing the background check (I listened to the phone calls), and kept on file at the dealer. The first purchase was a handgun and the second was a shotgun - at two different dealers.

YMMV - Cheers,


----------



## Gregg1LE (Jan 5, 2009)

Like the others have said, no permit is required to purchase a hangun in Texas. But if you go to a crowded gun shop (like Cabelas the weekend after the election) expect a wait for the background check.


----------

